# Do you ever imagine what your fellow MP posters look like?



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, so do I, and I thought of an interesting idea.  What do you imagine certain members look like?  I know we all have a minds eye view of what we would expect to see if we met each other (Hypothetical)  What do you all see in your imagination?  (Height, weight, race, hair, facial hair) and what type of lifestyle do you think they live (Music, work, school, family life)  Lets noone take offense to what people say either, this is all in good fun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes definately.

In my opinion everyone has beautiful glassy red eyes too.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 12, 2008)

I bet Hick looks like Igor


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> I bet Hick looks like Igor


 
I thought Turkeyneck used Hicks picture as his avatar? no?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought that too Growdude..do you look like your av?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I thought that too Growdude..do you look like your av?


 
Yea kinda, thats creepy


----------



## lyfr (Nov 12, 2008)

Very funny Neo, I do imagine...i don't think intentionally(i wonder what xxx looks like) but more subconciously.  i've even been out,and really high,  and saw someone who matched perfectly(in my mind) to one of these images...Whooaaaaa:stoned:  that was a trip.  Thanks for the thread, i'm sure it will continue to be very funnyROFL


----------



## The New Girl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll show my true self...


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

I think smokin mom is just that, at least thats what im seeing in my head.
cough cough (milf) edit that if you take offense:hubba: 

I think turkey neck is some old guy comparable to his avatar, ( i may be mistaken, but with a name like that)

Hick, bitter old redneck that yells at kids when their basketball rolls into his yard, (sorry hick, ive got a sick sense of humor) no offense

4u2smoke, i think is a chick (not sure why)

more to come, hope no one takes offense, lets make this fun! great thread.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

My av looks just like me.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My av looks just like me.



:angrywife:***considers cheating on The Hemp Goddess with Smokin mom***


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hick, Smokinmom, and of course TBG.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 12, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> I'll show my true self...



Mom?


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry hick, had no idea you'd be catchin so much flak on this one.


----------



## The New Girl (Nov 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My av looks just like me.



Hmmm...gee Mom, I'm getting a little fuzzy inside, hope I'm not turning, well maybe a little - LOL


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

all jokes aside, jessica rabbit may have been my first crush, i was like 7 when that movie came out i think.

new girl= daisy duke from the dukes of hazzard.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Sorry hick, had no idea you'd be catchin so much flak on this one.


 Haha.  I only pick on the ones I love.  Not to say there aren't more of you around here but I am too high to think up more pics... maybe later.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

Slowmo77 ( sorry bro) had to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Slowmo77 ( sorry bro) had to.


 
:spit:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

Hick


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> :angrywife:***considers cheating on The Hemp Goddess with Smokin mom***



LOL--but...what if I really look like my Halloween avi?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 12, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Hick



LMAO!!! We should hang out Hick and blow stuff up LOL


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--but...what if I really look like my Halloween avi?



Id let you bite me Hemp Goddess LOL...... WHAT... :confused2: her Halloween avatar was smokin :hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--but...what if I really look like my Halloween avi?



i would have to say your lucky your married, cuz i might steel you away.:hubba:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 12, 2008)

j bonez   thats exactlly how I pictured Hick


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

yep that is HICK i know!!!..

this is MOI on my avatar.. I'm sure yall already has the pic of me in yall mind...  all of my cousin, my brothers...desires my plants hehe I found out most of my cousins checks my grow journals!!  they admires me as the leader of 5th generation of my family..  one day..  just one day.. they will cuddles with me and get high all the time.. visiting my SOG of all in the woods... just one day....


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 12, 2008)

HippyInEngland.......you crack me up


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Man Jbonez i sent you that pic cuss we're buddies, i didn't think you'd out me like that! jk funny stuff. your close a foot taller and add 90lbs with long hair and a beard oh and a few more tats, covered with red hair..


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 12, 2008)

heres Jbonez, or something real close


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

ha ha, nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2008)

*POTUS   and Hick  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm curious to know who looks like these 2.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 12, 2008)

heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh
I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO!
heh heh heh


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 12, 2008)

my av isn't an av, it was actually one of my senior pictures. Man, was puberty awkward...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 12, 2008)

If women don't find ya handsome, they may as well find ya handy.
Keep yer stick on the ice.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 12, 2008)

:yeahthat: Dexter lol....but id be careful shes good with knives


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

_*I'm just like my avi   6'4" 225 and look just like a puffin :rofl: *_


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2008)

:rofl:.. fun thread!... so far... noone has offended me... hee he

but I'm gonna have to do some web searching for a few photos myself..


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are the TBG's.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

Hick, Is that Vern in your avatar? Cant think what episode. Pulling a sickie today .. so might watch a few 

It's always good to have a bit of a laugh at ones self.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 12, 2008)

Me on a bad day.


----------



## umbra (Nov 12, 2008)

I creep around alot but don't post that much but heres my two cents

Smoking Mom       Peg Bundy(from married with children)
Hick                   Woody Guthrie
Mutt                   Where's Waldo
papabeach1         Billy Carter
TBG                    Greg Kinear and Matt Damon in Stuck on you


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is me at my day job......

explains alot doesnt it!


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 12, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Here is me at my day job......
> 
> explains alot doesnt it!




No N2C, it doesn't explain anything, it just means YOU have a LOT of explaining to do!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*Omg I am so high...

...This is me, the governor!

 *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*The Hemp Goddess & SmokinMa :hubba: *


----------



## tesla (Nov 13, 2008)

1.Wiseguy_Chef
2.THE BROTHER'S GRUNT
3.Hick {Trying to prevent cat from telling him what to do}
4.HippyInEngland


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Right on the mark tesla. :aok:  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*bombbudpuffa  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd like to think this is me :hubba: Anyone remember Get Smart? :rofl:
Tesla i love your Hick!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Hippy  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 13, 2008)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 13, 2008)

> bombbudpuffa


I look more like Cheech...seriously.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 13, 2008)

This was last year at the mud boggin event.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*ThatCrazyVancouverGuy  I deserve mad props for this find. :rofl: Hey TCVG is this you or what? :confused2: *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 13, 2008)

The wife same day.


----------



## tesla (Nov 13, 2008)

1. Andy52 
2. Growdude
3. papabeach1 (Sorry man, first impression are a *****)
4. bombbudpuffa (When he was a cute baby)


----------



## tesla (Nov 13, 2008)

1. trillions of atoms
2. The New Girl


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is BBP.  

:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 13, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> The wife same day.


Which one?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Puffin A Fatty


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 13, 2008)

In most ways I see myself in the IZ avatar, but the real me has yet to escape IZ.jpgPicture 026.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey KK- for some reason you've always reminded me of Andre The Giant.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

And I know Mutt has to look like Fonzie.  

And RBH as Potsie.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

MarijuanaPassion,Hick,The Brother Grunt,Mutt,Smoking Mom,The Hemp Goddess

I hope the pics come out in order.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

man this is great thread!!...

hey dexter?  ain't that ya in yer avatar?  how about ya bombbudpuffa ? is da real you or are ya white?  I thought ? man... this thread made me confused of who yall really are lol... hey domschron? is that real you Arnold? if so..  we met once at my old school ya polly not remember that..


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 13, 2008)

you guys are crazy.. i have a few images in my head but can't find any pics online that are even close. i know most of us most likely don't fit the stoner profile. if we were seen on the street most would never expect us to be stoners.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Is the man of my dreams around here anywhere?  Ohhhh laa laa.  :hubba: 

Damn that man is perfection....

Maybe marp looks like him.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 13, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> man this is great thread!!...
> 
> hey dexter? ain't that ya in yer avatar? how about ya bombbudpuffa ? is da real you or are ya white? I thought ? man... this thread made me confused of who yall really are lol... hey domschron? is that real you Arnold? if so.. we met once at my old school ya polly not remember that..


 
dang papa, you do understand that the pics people use as their avatar isn't really them right? its safer to not post real pics of yourself when doing something against the law online.. 

if i posted a pic of myself all the ladies here would be blowin up my pm box, and i don't need that..


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 13, 2008)

hey smokinmom im pretty close, the only thing is i have blue eyes and shoulder length blonde hair and im alot taller


edit- after lookin at the pic im nothing like that.. he's a little guy.. im a heavy weight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

slowmo77 I got ya figured out....am I right?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Well darn guess not...off to find your new discription.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok slowmo77...any better?  Love me some Jesse too.  

He signed my chest at a New Years concert once.  I didn't want to wash it off...


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh no.. nothing like me.. im tellin ya if you seen me im nothing like i seem on here... 

this sounds crazy but i've had friend try to take me to atlanta dressed as leonardo dicaprio to get free stuff from clubs and resturants. i swear this to be true.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i know most of us most likely don't fit the stoner profile. if we were seen on the street most would never expect us to be stoners.


 
Actually you would know I'm a stoner if you you seen me. Imgane snoop dogg but half white and spanish and not as skinny. no afro or braids eithers. That is exactlly how I look.  Some people call me the white snoop dogg others call me b-real from cypress hill. So I guess a cross of both of them.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

This probally one of my favorite threads so far.
Thanks for starting it neo.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

man... I would love for everyone here to round up together in one place like at private suite..    pop up some kush buds in the couple of blunts and chill.. along with 2 boat slips.. going to the private island by cruise boats.. and have some discuss to change the law for the better.. and prevent all of us to be next.. 

if anyone know what I mean  it will be awesome  and see the after math


----------



## JBonez (Nov 13, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> Actually you would know I'm a stoner if you you seen me. Imgane snoop dogg but half white and spanish and not as skinny. no afro or braids eithers. That is exactlly how I look. Some people call me the white snoop dogg others call me b-real from cypress hill. So I guess a cross of both of them.


 
give us that description again? i dont think leo wrote it down the first time, ha ha, j/k all in good fun broski.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

leo does know me in my area. And they know I be smoked out. Been caught up three times just as an adult. Been in drug raids, pulling me over, harassing me as walk down the street. Each time it makes me smarter to watch as what I'm doing. Hell they even wave and call me by my name. I just wave them the middle and we both chuckle.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 13, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Which one?


 
:rofl: :bolt: 

Touche


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope I got this right smokin mom. At least I wish this is how you look. If not we can still dream right.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

The hemp goddess. Big hits for a little girl


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha I dont know how I missed this thread till now... too funny! I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 13, 2008)

Turkeyneck a.k.a. "Crackfox"


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Is the man of my dreams around here anywhere? Ohhhh laa laa. :hubba:
> 
> Damn that man is perfection....
> 
> Maybe marp looks like him.


 
Can anyone find me one of those?

:hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can anyone find me one of those?
> 
> :hubba:


 
sorry, im married.

buuuuuut, if things dont work out i will let you know.

this pic wont be on here long. enjoy.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

hows this mom


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Me too, shhhhhhh.  

Here's how I have Turkeyneck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> hows this mom


Oh yea baby...I'll take Brad any day.  :hubba: 

Dang...I need to go take a cold shower and cool off.  

:giggle:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 13, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> hows this mom


 
hey, my twin brother? at least thats what ive been told, personally i dont find the guy all that handsome.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

I cant really tell JB.  Nice pic tho.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> I hope I got this right smokin mom. At least I wish this is how you look. If not we can still dream right.


 
I look exactly like that but I am a redhead. 


  :rofl:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not afraid to show myself!Leo can kiss my butt...


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I look exactly like that but I am a redhead.
> 
> 
> :rofl:


I love redheads.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats a monster bush behind you time4tokin!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*annscrib :hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Disco94  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Disco94  *


 
:spit: That made me LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Sorry but the picture fits the name.  *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit: That made me LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 13, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Disco94  *



Haha.  Tell me... how did you get a hold of the high school year book photo?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*ROFLMAO :rofl: *


			
				Disco94 said:
			
		

> Haha. Tell me... how did you get a hold of the high school year book photo?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Thorn :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sorry but the picture fits the name.  *


 
Absolutely, it was perfect.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Puffin Afatty & Ironman149  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

4u2Smoke


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

This is Puffin Afatty to me


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

FruityBud


----------



## annscrib (Nov 13, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *annscrib :hubba: *


 
thanks tbg she sure is pretty,,,, but this is more me(pic1),,but pic 2 is really me


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> thanks tbg she sure is pretty,,,, but this is more me(pic1),,but pic 2 is really me



whoa.. you are sure pretty... are ya single?

I LOVE WOMEN WHO GROWS MOJO!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea this is such a funny thread... ok I got a few... here goes


Here's Hick and Turkeyneck


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm curious to know who looks like these 2.



That would be me SmokinMom. Now who here looks like Butthead?


----------



## JBonez (Nov 13, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> thanks tbg she sure is pretty,,,, but this is more me(pic1),,but pic 2 is really me


 
you so dont look like you fit the profile of a grower. teacher, yes, grower, no. just goes to show that when people profile all growers as nasty gun toting gangsters, they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope it doesn't shatter any of your images of me.  I had to take the red high heels off, they were giving me blisters.  :giggle:

Take the pipe already...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

Papabeach (pimp!) and Runbyhemp


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

TBG and MarP


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

Tcbud, ME lol, There we all are! and that last one is UKgirl420


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

The initiator of the thread Neo drives a Geo

Thorn


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is Neo Drives A Geo in all his car glory.  :giggle:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 13, 2008)

hey smokinmom, you have a nice thumb.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Here is Neo Drives A Geo in all his car glory.  :giggle:


:rofl:  good one Mom!  Wish I could "Thank" you twice for this one.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Never heard that one before Jbonez.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 13, 2008)

Hate to admit it but mom got  pretty close to me.  PCduck is that a chick?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's my Neo Drives a Geo...

and me...I wish!

And Disco94..

Well the 2 I seen of me you got the brunette bit right  just maybe not quite as hot as those lol Well the hair has been blue and then red then pink, but naturally, and currently, yes brown


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Hate to admit it but mom got  pretty close to me.  PCduck is that a chick?



Yep, I just always pictured you as a chick.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 13, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> thanks tbg she sure is pretty,,,, but this is more me(pic1),,but pic 2 is really me



Annscrib doesn't have a head?  Now that's kinky.

Papabeach:


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 13, 2008)

:rofl: I love you Mom!


----------



## tesla (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I search near and far for a pic for TURKEYNECK, but after thinking about it for awhile, when I say your name, in my head I see your avatar. Guess thats you.
BTW your famous I did a search on google images and your avatar came up. 
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&&hl=en&q=Turkeyneck&&sa=N&start=42&ndsp=21


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 14, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Well I search near and far for a pic for TURKEYNECK, but after thinking about it for awhile, when I say your name, in my head I see your avatar. Guess thats you.
> BTW your famous I did a search on google images and your avatar came up.
> http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&&hl=en&q=Turkeyneck&&sa=N&start=42&ndsp=21



woah!!! that a little scary... haha so uhh....yeah? thats me


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

tesla- did you like the band Tesla?  Little Susie?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 14, 2008)

*okay.. First we have MUTT, then HICK, POTUS, THE BROTHERS GRUNT(s)... Smokin' Mom and last but not least....hmmmmm  *.... ME!?!?! lmao


----------



## tesla (Nov 14, 2008)

Lmao @ TURKEYNECK
SmokinMom  I liked the band but my nick is for Nickola Tesla the greatest scientist ever(But history forgot).


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Muahahahahahahaha Turkeyneck you got me pegged!!!  :rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 14, 2008)

this thread is freak'n _hillarious_... :rofl: I spit all over the monitor I laughed so hard at TBG's rendition of me


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

first one is 42usmoke, next to him  is disco94, and both guys is Jbonez brothers, yah.. we know its grow dude in the mask..ready for action..
okay, here northcal..and his dad..this pretty red hair is smokinmom..
at last  is TBG... and at last.. I found turkey neck's wife.. thats her..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 14, 2008)

*noooo, no, here's HICK:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

ha ha..I would love to have that pipe...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> ha ha..I would love to have that pipe...



*Oh I cant forget my buddy PapaBeach *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Jake!

No one wants to take ownership yet?

:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

now I'm hungry... thanks!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> now I'm hungry... thanks!!


 
You like Jake too huh papa?

:huh:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 14, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You like Jake too huh papa?
> 
> :huh:


:rofl: *LMAO*:rofl:
*Papa saw Brokeback Mountain!:hubba:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*Brokeback Mountain     *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Jake!
> 
> No one wants to take ownership yet?
> 
> :hubba:


----------



## Dexter (Nov 14, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> 1. Andy52
> 2. Growdude
> 3. papabeach1 (Sorry man, first impression are a *****)
> 4. bombbudpuffa (When he was a cute baby)



Haha , Damn this thread has grown quick...Thanks Neo and to all that have contributed.
Have had a few frothy ones after work (friday and all) and had a very good belly laugh looking at all the pics:banana:
Great to see no one has got their knickers twisted



> 3. papabeach1 (Sorry man, first impression are a *****)



Here's mine 
PapaBeach:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*Wiseguy Chef  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*Dexter  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 14, 2008)

whens the "Girls of MP calender" comin out?


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

This has got to be one of the all time greatest threads..from ANY forum...
S'mom...ME....POTUS...godspeed,,,, 'n TATER....


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

totally have to agree with hick this is the funniest thread i've ever seen on any forum! lol I just can't think of anything funny anymore, you guys are just TOO funny hehe.

thanks everyone for making me smile


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*Did anyone notice most of the woman pictures on here are PORN STARS. :confused2: :rofl: *


----------



## tesla (Nov 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Did anyone notice most of the woman pictures on here are PORN STARS. :confused2: :rofl: *


roflmao you notice that too.


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Did anyone notice most of the woman pictures on here are PORN STARS. :confused2: :rofl: *



Yea,... we males do tend to live in a fantasy world don't we...


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> totally have to agree with hick this is the funniest thread i've ever seen on any forum! lol I just can't think of anything funny anymore, you guys are just TOO funny hehe.
> 
> thanks everyone for making me smile


....and the true wonder of it all, is that noone has become offended, beligerent, or nasty about all. Everyone is being mature and enjoying a chuckle
THANKS!! ..one and all


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*BuddyLuv is yet another good one.   Anyone remember the original Nutty Professor? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*yimmy capone is The Ladies Man  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> This has got to be one of the all time greatest threads..from ANY forum...
> S'mom...ME....POTUS...godspeed,,,, 'n TATER....


 
LMAO...Nice


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *yimmy capone is The Ladies Man  *


 
I do luv the ladies


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 14, 2008)

I noticed the porn star thing too...  Pretty sure Papabeach1 threw in a mario rendition or Ron Jeremy on the 7th page as well.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

Hick a.k.a. confucius the wise man


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....and the true wonder of it all, is that noone has become offended, beligerent, or nasty about all. Everyone is being mature and enjoying a chuckle
> THANKS!! ..one and all



totally hick, its awesome, i think its just so outragious no one could possibly get offended :rofl:


----------



## annscrib (Nov 14, 2008)

ok heres a couple 1st is hick 2nd is smokinmom


----------



## annscrib (Nov 14, 2008)

neo drives a geo,the tbg's thorn and hemp goddess,papabeach


----------



## annscrib (Nov 14, 2008)

bbp and potus


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

lol nice shots ann... I WISH my boobs were that big


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## annscrib (Nov 14, 2008)

lol thorn srry hun i just think you have the blonde and hemp has the dark hair,, but for real you never know that might be the reason shes duct taping them ,,to make them look bigger lol nuh j/k


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 14, 2008)

u know... this is gunna be a very popular thread... it shows the good nature of this forum   

shhhhhhhh... I'll tell ya my secret... this is TCVG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

This has to be someone, but I'm not sure who...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 14, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This has to be someone, but I'm not sure who...


 

*HEY!!! ...*I told you I would show you who I was if you wouldn't show anybody else...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> lol thorn srry hun i just think you have the blonde and hemp has the dark hair,, but for real you never know that might be the reason shes duct taping them ,,to make them look bigger lol nuh j/k



ok ok so i know I _act_ blonde most of the time and _was probably_ blonde in a _previous_ life but i am very brunette  hehe how bout you ann, are you one of the lighter shades or dark and devious?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

Smokin Mom


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

lol HEMP!!! that guy is so funny...but you know, i'm sure it really is TCVG!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

hemp that is SOOOO mom 

I think this thread is slowing down the forum.... "server busy" lmao hehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, here is what marp looks like.  :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

buduncle...tbg...and mutt


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

HIE... smokinafatty's barn...and turkeyneck...:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

yimmycapone...thorn  ..and tcvcg!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2008)

1. Massproducer, or TOA 
2. Potus  
3. Smokin' Mom  
4. The Hemp Goddess  
5. HIE  
6. Hick  
7. Thorn  
8. Godspeed , and Wifey 

Hemp Goddess is the one in 'attached images'...


----------



## annscrib (Nov 14, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hehe how bout you ann, are you one of the lighter shades or dark and devious?


 
ill let you decide


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG hick ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> 1. Massproducer, or TOA
> 2. Potus
> 3. Smokin' Mom
> 4. The Hemp Goddess
> ...


 
:giggle: ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

MARP'


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2008)

i'm seeing the pics Mom, are'nt you? ...bb...


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

hick you are to funny


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

RBH 'n Pappa'...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This has to be someone, but I'm not sure who...


 
I think thats buduncle


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> 1. Massproducer, or TOA
> 2. Potus
> 3. Smokin' Mom
> 4. The Hemp Goddess
> ...



Thank goodness--at first I thought I was the dude playing guitar


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 14, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Hick


is that the 20mm lati ???...looks like fun...and painfull to shoot...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

Ann that you? wow that tat is gorgeous!  I'd say your dark and devious like me muah ha ha haaaaa...

Hick... what have I said about big boobs 

Banjobuzz...my she's too skinny for me lol but she does have a big head:giggle:

great postings everyone


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 14, 2008)

ok ok ,...i'll just say it....i'm HOT ....big and strong ,european decent:hubba: (mostly german)


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

Puff monkey.. "german".. big..strong".. :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 14, 2008)

LMAO this thread is waaaaaay to funny!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG ha ha ha


----------



## annscrib (Nov 14, 2008)

:hubba: ive been told that,,,, thorn lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Last summer Hick traded in his foil hat for a sun hat while enjoying the beach one sunny Tuesday.  Nice tan Hick.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Godspeedsucka!  Thats one hairy dude.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

Who else could this be but Puffmonkey?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Godspeedsucka!  Thats one hairy dude.



Thats one MASSIVE chain and cross!!! lol

Ok ann i gotta find a pic of "me" now... been lookin on my pc and pfft i dunno where half my pictures are...really about time I did some sorting out on here lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 14, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 14, 2008)

Now you know i had to get in on this 

In the order of appearence 

1. AilenBait
2. Hick
3. Hippy In England
4. MarP
5. Mutt
6. RunByHemp
7. SmokingMom
8. TheBrothersGrunt
9. Potus

It didnt leave my pictures in the order i loaded them in :rant: so heres the order L to R & T to B as they came up 

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,2,&,9.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Dubbaman himself....


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish i was that good looking  im more like this and thats after the morning bong and coffee


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 14, 2008)

Hick, Andy52 robbing the lingerie store where Effengee works and last but not least, THG (and Mr THG?).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*pappa  *


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *pappa  *



LMAO!  good one TBG!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 14, 2008)

k... I found some'a you guys too  

1 - one 'a pappa's meals that got away after snatching a blunt  
2 - Megan and her crazy cat
3 - Mellisa with her toolbox ex-bf
4 - Kaneduhbuz and his wife on his roadtrip to Vancouver  
5 - POTUS
6 - TBG's
7 - King Kahunna
8 - Hick
9 - Smoke'n Mom


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 14, 2008)

The Female Growers Group


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

haha nice one of hick lol...poor sod getting so much stick.. 

art lol well i don't know about that  hehe


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 14, 2008)

1.Hippy in england
2.King Kahuna
3.smokingmom
4.art vandolay
5.The Brothers Grunt
6.Turkey Neck
7.TCVG


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Neo I think you captured everyone perfectly.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 14, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> 1.Hippy in england
> 2.King Kahuna
> 3.smokingmom
> 4.art vandolay
> ...



:rofl:You've got TBG down with Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## smokybear (Nov 14, 2008)

Hahahaha! That's good stuff guys. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 14, 2008)

NeoDrivesaGeo:




PuffinAFatty




SlowMo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> View attachment 88274
> View attachment 88275
> View attachment 88276
> 
> ...



Hehehe--Art, you are the furthest off yet...there is no Mr. THG and they *are* still up there! :giggle:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 14, 2008)

Vee hav vays to find out tings we vunder about...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok seeing as ann posted a pic of herself and her awesome tat i thought i'd share these... I know its never a good idea to post tattoos as they individualise us and someone might recognise it, but hey this thread is moving so fast its all good 

So there the real me holding up that giant red wood, then theres one of my tats, then we got Annscrib herself and finally, Melissa :hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*Wow sick tattoo thorn!*


----------



## annscrib (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks thorn i do wish i could show you mine other two but i know for a fact i cant ,,not only because where its at (one breast the other on inner thigh) but now ill be scare someone would recognise those,,, wasnt worried about the unicorn as i sat watch him do 3 other backs with that tat,, but the one on my breast is 3 tats put in one so i know no one has that tat,,, thanks again thorn


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

why thank you doms... the tat was my idea, but thank my tattooist for how it turned out :hubba:

I hear ya ann, my 3 are pretty personal to be honest but that one my tattooist drew for me so he may well have used it again. I so wish i could get more, but really can't afford it at the moment...keep spending all my wages on weed 

Hope you both doing ok today


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> ill let you decide


 
I think the ink is first rate. Been carrying ink for 35 years.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

not bad umbra...

whoops we seem to have turned this into a tattoo thread.. so anyone got any funny faces?


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2008)

Well the tread is about how others see us, so...tats are are part of that image. Here's another pic about me


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

true true umbra...i jus didn;t wanna get shouted at by a mod for overtaking the thread hehe...call me paranoid 

nice little bike there...not heard of triton before, that an amercan brand? my boyfriends big on Harleys, personally i prefer the smaller classic bikes like triumphs and panthers


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 15, 2008)

Papa'
View attachment 88454


The Brothers Grunt
View attachment 88452


That Crazy Vancouver Guy
View attachment 88466


Thorn
View attachment 88471


Smokin' Mom
View attachment 88481


Hick
View attachment 88488


Hippy' and buduncle
View attachment 88494


Mutt
View attachment 88495


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

great pics runby...i like that one of mom....come to mama :hubba: lol

Ahhh withnail and I such a great film, so hard to believe richard e grant is t-total!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok its time I popped a few on, these are in order of who posted first to last.

This is how I see you in my mind.

Neo
Sm
Time4tokin20s
Growdude
Lyfr
The new girl
Jbones
Disco
T H G
GodSpeed
Yimmy
Papa


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2008)

That "papa" one is a classic Runbyhemp


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL. Very nice. Where did you find a dog flipping cat pancakes??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Canabinol Cannonball
Slowmo77
TBG
Fadeux
Art Vandoley
Dex
Puffin (gotta be a martian in there somewhere)
Hick
Umbra
New2chronic
Domschron
Tesla


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Bombbudpuffa
KingKahuuna
Pc duck
Turkey neck
Annscrib
Thorn
Killa kev
That crazy Vancouver Guy
Banjo Buzz
Puff Monkey
Dubb


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Smokey Bear
RBH


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks HippyInEngland I am going to use that as my next avatar.

That one of Thorn:spit: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Smokey Bear
> RBH


 
LOVE the one of RBH, its exactly how I had him pictured.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

what on earth is that one of me all about hippy?? lol how did you find that?!!!

I so want that last one u posted of RBH that'd be my perfect costume for everything fancy dress!!!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

i can;t get that image out of my head now hippy...i think i'm scarred for life lol. so glad i wasn;t stoned when i saw that...i woulda freaked haha


----------



## POTUS (Nov 15, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> POTUS


 





I can't find that bra again! It was my favorite one, too!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 15, 2008)

Jeez Stoney ... That's rough ... :rofl:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 15, 2008)

nice one HIE.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 15, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> I'd like to think this is me :hubba: Anyone remember Get Smart? :rofl:
> Tesla i love your Hick!
> View attachment 87989
> View attachment 87988



Yes, I remember Get Smart.....so I anxiously waited for it to come out on DVD.....rented it last week......and it stunk, big time......TV show was much better, but that's my opinion only.....seems like everybody is picking on Hick....I loved his shower cap, really miss it.....yes I do


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 15, 2008)

HippyinEngland





GrowDude




Thorn




What are ya doin down there, Thorn?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry, I know I posted a Hick pic, but this is really him:


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> true true umbra...i jus didn;t wanna get shouted at by a mod for overtaking the thread hehe...call me paranoid
> 
> nice little bike there...not heard of triton before, that an amercan brand? my boyfriends big on Harleys, personally i prefer the smaller classic bikes like triumphs and panthers


Thorn my dear a triton is a special. Norton featherbed frame and triumph preunit motor. This what started the cafe craze 50 years ago, and what modern sport bikes are derived from. I collect vintage motorcycles. There use to be this "T" shirt that said  "are you a mod or a rocker". One more piece in the puzzle.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

hey interesting umbra... thats pretty cool 

art...lol those pics are so funny, esp that one of hick!

I have to say though you would never catch me doing that i mena what is that woman doing...her pants are ACTUALLY undone!!! i'd be the person in the forefront - innocently posing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Hey RBH sorry mang but those dudes are better looking then us. :rofl: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*This is RBH after a night out with the guys.  *


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey interesting umbra... thats pretty cool
> 
> art...lol those pics are so funny, esp that one of hick!
> 
> I have to say though you would never catch me doing that i mena what is that woman doing...her pants are ACTUALLY undone!!! i'd be the person in the forefront - innocently posing


Thorn, if you look anything close to your avatar, (we're talking like 50%) and you grow weed, I will pledge my undying loyalty to you. Or just take you out for a drink sometime. Let me know!  btw, I don't actually have a head, just a face.... you have to admit, it is a pretty cute face...


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*LMAO!!! RBH is blowin bubbles in his sleep!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*DomsChron  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*TokinMarine2008  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Growdude getting his field ready :hubba: *


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*Dude you are going to have me laughing for hours on that growdude pic!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*nythis  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Marp *


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*Is Mar P the one on the left or right? :hubba:

I say the RIGHT*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Yup the one on the right.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 16, 2008)

UKgirl420 


I like to see a thing I know has not been seen before.
Thats why I cut my apple through to look into the core.

Its nice to think though many an eye has seen its ruddy skin.
Mine are the very first to spy the five brown pips within.


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Thorn
2.^_^ Smokey Da Bear ^_^


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 16, 2008)

Im honestly laughing here.

Im not saying at which one I find funny Tesla :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*I do :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Im honestly laughing here.
> 
> Im not saying at which one I find funny Tesla :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*mikeybudd    Hey Mikey! He Likes It!  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 16, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> 1. Thorn
> 2.^_^ Smokey Da Bear ^_^



Tesla I believe you have hit a bullseye


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks  heres me...



lol..and *jbonz*..I am MALE  I can prove it,  if need be..but *TBG*  would not care to see..lol


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

1. UKgirl420
2. tesla {Ok I ragged on you guys enough, so this is me}


----------



## annscrib (Nov 16, 2008)

this is 4u2smoke


----------



## annscrib (Nov 16, 2008)

this is ukgirl420


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*:rofl: anne *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*hahah i wish tesla *


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

UKgirl420: You know how men think.(Dream)  From what I read from you your posts your beautiful to me.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 16, 2008)

the runner is casualgrower,, the 2 running after him is growdude and domschron


----------



## annscrib (Nov 16, 2008)

well all lets give a big WELCOME to the one and only Mr.Hippy in England


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 16, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> well all lets give a big WELCOME to the one and only Mr.Hippy in England


 
Go get yer clothes off Ann and dive in, you can wash my feet for me


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2008)

These are my renditions: 
UKgirl420


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 16, 2008)

I often see Lisa and wonder to myself if its genuine questions or not.

So in my mind Lisa is an 'Is it or isnt it?'


----------



## annscrib (Nov 16, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: ok hippy right a way


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 16, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> These are my renditions:
> UKgirl420



I thought that was Smokin Mom, well, if she had been Catholic and become a nun--in which case, we would have called her "Smokin Mother"


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I thought that was Smokin Mom, well, if she had been Catholic and become a nun--in which case, we would have called her "Smokin Mother"




           :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Thorn, if you look anything close to your avatar, (we're talking like 50%) and you grow weed, I will pledge my undying loyalty to you. Or just take you out for a drink sometime. Let me know!  btw, I don't actually have a head, just a face.... you have to admit, it is a pretty cute face...



your face sits on its own on your shoulders?  well i'm similar to that but maybe my body aint quite as tasty. i got long dark hair and a few dainty tattoos, although i'd have more if i could afford them. and yes i do grow weed :giggle:hehe. over the last few months i've been getting back into the sports i used to do and love before i went to uni - swimming, ice skating, cycling and walking - and am hoping to shed loads of puppy fat so that i can look half as good as her 

great pics everyone that one of growdude was perfect! But is telsa's one of me...is that a _dude_??? she looks like a dude lol


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 16, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> your face sits on its own on your shoulders?  well i'm similar to that but maybe my body aint quite as tasty. i got long dark hair and a few dainty tattoos, although i'd have more if i could afford them. and yes i do grow weed :giggle:hehe. over the last few months i've been getting back into the sports i used to do and love before i went to uni - swimming, ice skating, cycling and walking - and am hoping to shed loads of puppy fat so that i can look half as good as her
> 
> great pics everyone that one of growdude was perfect! But is telsa's one of me...is that a _dude_??? she looks like a dude lol



It was a bad joke, I said earlier in the thread that my av was one of my senior pictures... That aside, finding a hot girl who grows weed, that would be phenomonal! I think there are only like 6-8 of them in the US...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

nah buddy, they all hiding. they prob so hot they don't have the brains to use a pc! lol ok that was harsh.. the internet is great, us ugly ones can hide behind our hot avatars. i'm hungry!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Thorn, just mentioning 'baby fat' and the fact that this thread is totally insane, hillarious and lots of fun.....made me remember this picture I had stashed......could it possibly be you......NOT......well, what about 'mom'.....

and could this be the 'Crazy Vancouver Guy'?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

lol i had that pic in an email once.. and yea you got me, sorry guys i told u i didn't look like the bird in my avatar  haha


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*You still are a cool girl though thorn and you don't come by those often *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2008)

*UKgirl420 :hubba: *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 17, 2008)

yea definately tbg she's hot! that is one cool pic...yoink!


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally......


> Yeah, i prefer line or "rope", im a sailor, knots are pretty much a hobby


jbonze..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

*ok here we have 
thorn,,,tesla ,,,,annescrib,,,,tbg,,,,hie and last but not least 4u2sm0ke *


----------



## JBonez (Nov 17, 2008)

ha ha hick, nice!

im strong to the finish cuz i eats me spinach, im popeye the sailor man!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

nice pic TBG mind if i use her as an avatar ?????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2008)

*It's yours.   Thought it was a very pretty picture. That and it looks pretty cool.  *


			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> nice pic TBG mind if i use her as an avatar ?????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*edward  *


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Whenever i see someones avatar it just burns their name and picture into my head. Hick- His picture exactly seems to me thats what he would look like. 

And that guy Jbonez- I dont know why but i think of one of the guys from twizdid.. not madrox but the other dewd.

Hmm those are the only onces that i can really remember atm.

And the kid in my picture isnt me. =)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 18, 2008)

I visualise people by actions and what I read, an AV is an AV is an AV, true colours always bypass a picture 

Some beautiful people frequent this forum, some unstable ones too.

As for me, thats for you lot to decide :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*Icex420 smoking a fatty.  *


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 18, 2008)

This is also true.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I visualise people by actions and what I read, an AV is an AV is an AV, true colours always bypass a picture
> 
> Some beautiful people frequent this forum, some unstable ones too.
> 
> As for me, thats for you lot to decide :rofl:


 
"beautifully unstable"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hippy hows this. :rofl: *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I visualise people by actions and what I read, an AV is an AV is an AV, true colours always bypass a picture
> 
> Some beautiful people frequent this forum, some unstable ones too.
> 
> As for me, thats for you lot to decide :rofl:


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 18, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Icex420 smoking a fatty.  *




HAHA

I LOL'ed..

Good one bro i dont believe i could top that...


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 18, 2008)

Hick


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*thief :rofl: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*djcoolj *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*whiterussian :rofl: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

I found slowmo77!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*rasta  *


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

Perhaps Puffin.......taking a hit.......puffin away.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

:giggle: 

TheEnhancementSmoker


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess we can tell what Sm googles when bored


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*massproducer on the left and what he produces on the right. :rofl: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I guess we can tell what Sm googles when bored


 
Can't help it...the word enhancement and all.  

Love yours TBG so frickin funny.  Bet he never sees it tho.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2008)

Thorn's boyfriend taking her picture.......LOOK OUT.....


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

How do i post a picture? =(


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2008)

when typing a message press go advanced then click the attachment icon at the top and upload your photo


----------



## stonedrone (Nov 19, 2008)

Something about smokin' chicks just makes me think they're hot. Weird maybe but I LOVE a girl who smokes.


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

priestofknowledge


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> priestofknowledge


 
:spit: 

He doesn't look very smart to me.


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey smokin, he reminded me of a movie called Real Genius, that dudes pics reminds me of POK

BTW Did I say POK was smart?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope but he claims he is...lmao

Without further adieu its

*tesla!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry smokin mom. you missed again. picture Silent Bob with blue eyes, dark blonde hair and a dark blonde beard at 6'6 tall. thats me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

6'6

OMG...

Is what they say about big feet ummuhhh...nevermind.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 19, 2008)

nah, tesla...

I found PriestofKnowledge...


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

Lmao @That crazy vancouver guy .....see thats why I said your the smartest one here.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 20, 2008)

smokinmom and the infamous priestofknowlage


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> smokinmom and the infamous priestofknowlage


 
Um no!  

Icex


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha
I dont have peircings or tats!

But i bet ur not a wrinkles prune either


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 20, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> haha
> I dont have peircings or tats!
> 
> But i bet ur not a wrinkles prune either


 
Well time to go out and get marked and pieced..:hubba:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 20, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This has to be someone, but I'm not sure who...



That's me on a bad month.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

Who wants to claim this ine?  How about the Insiderman?  LMAO.


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought Bud uncle was this real smart guy who spoke all the languages on earth...
Here's what I think he'd look like...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sir Smokes Alot Looks alot like Sir Mix A-Lot  *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> sorry smokin mom. you missed again. picture Silent Bob with blue eyes, dark blonde hair and a dark blonde beard at 6'6 tall. thats me.



You sound hot!!! 

Anyway here's painterdude...

Ok so its not really, but just thought it was funny.

Hope everyone having a good thursday


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 21, 2008)

The Brothers Grunt!!  Check it out!

hXXtp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQXfj-W2D1w


----------



## Growdude (Nov 21, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> The Brothers Grunt!! Check it out!
> 
> hXXtp::holysheep: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQXfj-W2D1w


 
Man thats funny


----------



## clanchattan (Nov 21, 2008)

this is the funniest thread in the world..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

clanchattan!  :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

1 ==> nikimadritista

2 ==> Hick

3 ==> Matt420lane

4 ==> Pappabeach

5 ==> Puffinafatty

6 ==> TCVG

7 ==> Mel

8 ==> Thorn

more to come........................


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

this thread is so funny that fat lad with fuglife on one of his 10 bellies and that goon with the looks like false nose and saucers in his ears.

well funny.

anyway i look like a cross between brad pitt and an ugly fella

lol

pkj


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

SM........................:confused2:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Ukg...........


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Potus


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Mutt


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Thg


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> SM........................:confused2:


 
You nailed it!  Looks just like me.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Growdude


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Mutt


 
Damn...that is Mutt.  Holy crap!!!

:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Gettinggrey1964


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Rigby


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> 8 ==> Thorn



Hehe thanks...dunno how i'd get away with wearing that bra


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hehe thanks...dunno how i'd get away with wearing that bra



hell

don't then......................:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Her Royal Highness said:
			
		

> I do like that piccy buduncle. I hope you like this one.
> 
> I do enjoy sharing piccys here.



Her Royal Highness


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Puffmonkey


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Tbg


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> hell
> 
> don't then......................:hubba:



Well.........I can if you want :shocked::giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

> 7 ==> Mel


:rofl:

much prefer my ukg1  :hubba:


----------



## night501 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok i couldnt stay away from this thread any longer.
Here we go

Buduncle
The Brothers Grunt
Marp


----------



## night501 (Dec 3, 2008)

Smokinmom
Thorn
ukgirl


----------



## night501 (Dec 3, 2008)

hick
Her royal highness/the hemp goddess
banjo buzz


----------



## night501 (Dec 3, 2008)

annscrib
potus
alienbait


----------



## night501 (Dec 3, 2008)

and last but not least
puffmonkey


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

night501 said:
			
		

> Thorn



You think I'm evil :evil:



			
				night501 said:
			
		

> annscrib



Dude thats just wrong :holysheep:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Dude thats just wrong :holysheep:


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

night501 said:
			
		

> Smokinmom
> Thorn
> ukgirl


 

*thanks night501 ,,,you have my dress sense spot on  NOT :rofl:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2008)

UKgirl420


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

something about women (mothers) not wearin bras in this thread?

...:holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*thats more like it hippy :rofl:    *


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *thats more like it hippy :rofl:    *



woah...



hey there :hubba: 



...lol.


----------



## megan23247 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Yall are funny!  I just went thru this whole thread and laughed my butt off! LOL*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Yall are funny!  I just went thru this whole thread and laughed my butt off**! LOL*





Megan..................:confused2:


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 8, 2008)

well by those pictures ukgirl420 would make me think twice about my current gf and i really really am keen on her here lately  getting there....but man i think that'd turn anyones head...even moms  ut oh naughty. this thread is way too far...i never once though anything about the females on here no i think they're all seductive sexy she devils that wanna lay in my bed...in my dreams  anyways imma dream some more :hubba: haha jk i'm baked.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*:rofl:*


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 8, 2008)

damn lol

morning session laughs delivered :rofl: :smoke1:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

lol dewane sounds like your a bit of a ladies man  yes yes all us girlies are hot enough to be models and strippers   :rofl:


----------



## megan23247 (Dec 8, 2008)

*This is what I think of when I talk to these folks! :rofl:

1. Smokin Mom 
2. Hick
3. Old Hippie*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

lol megan, those are pretty spot on hehe


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 8, 2008)

HeHeHe....

I *DO* know what some 'a the ladies on the site look like fer real   ...y'all have guessed pretty damn good  

... so? ? ?... which one 'a you ladies is gunna put a pic up that _really_ gives a good representation of me, hmmmmm? ? ? :hubba:  

or have you already, SmokinMom?


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

Crazy Punk

:headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2:

 :headbang2: :headbang2:

 :headbang2:​


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

But which is which..................:confused2:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> HeHeHe....
> 
> *I DO know what some 'a the ladies on the site look like fer real *  ...y'all have guessed pretty damn good
> 
> ...




Guess your next step is to have a smoke with one or all of them, hu, tcvg


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

I found bud.uncle.    What the heck were you doing here????


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I found bud.uncle.    What the heck were you doing here????



Who told you I have gas trouble.......................


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 8, 2008)

This is me on Halloween, I couldn't afford a real costume so I just threw something together and it turned out pretty cool. I got a lot of candy!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 8, 2008)

nah.... here's the *real* TCVG...

and no... that's not a **** stain on my behind... I just have a _rug-azz_


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

A more recent pic of tcvg..............


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 8, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> nah.... here's the *real* TCVG...
> 
> and no... that's not a **** stain on my behind... I just have a _rug-azz_


 

we just thought you were crazy, now we see your nuts! what do you call that? tha dark side of the moon? lol


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 8, 2008)

wow i actually clicked on that picture to see tcvg's ***. wow and i didn't even realize it i was just like what? and bam it's like i got molested by asses....do not click that picture! lol.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, first thing I thought was diarhea. Scarred for life.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 8, 2008)

i Dunno but i preferred wondering what the girls were looking like. which some of a few of them were pretty correct about how they look lol. i look like that icrecream kid remember mom? haha

edit: back when i first started posting here and it was allgrownup that posted it haha.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14136 that's the link


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 8, 2008)

People always tell me I look like Edward Norton. I usually respond by saying I am not a racist. Hahaha..


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 8, 2008)

lol do you look ilke edward norton?


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol, when I have a buzzed head and some stubble I do


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> i Dunno but i preferred wondering what the girls were looking like. which some of a few of them were pretty correct about how they look lol. i look like that icrecream kid remember mom? haha
> 
> edit: back when i first started posting here and it was allgrownup that posted it haha.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14136 that's the link


 
Muauauauuahahahaha I do remember that Dewayne!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 8, 2008)

haha those were some funny times. sheesh seems like forever ago we had chat.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Chat was a lot of fun.  Unfortunately they can't bring it back yet.  

Maybe someday.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 8, 2008)

Is that such a good idea Mom? With all the new members that are joining they will be setting up their Laptop in their growrooms and ask questions 24/7with pics uploaded in the forum every 10 minutes.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yes yes all us girlies are hot enough to be models and strippers   :rofl:



O_O holy moly! :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2008)

I know what all of ya look like!!!!! A bunch of Red Eyed Pot Heads,,thats what. I am looking at my wifes eyes right now,,,,,,,YEP,,,POt Head.:bong: Yer all Pot Heads..:ignore:


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 8, 2008)

ya know that's what i said. i couldn't believe it. the female grower group was just a big scheme to have a place of business for their underground "industry". maybe new 2 chronic would not have had such a fit about it if he knew about their underground stripping industry using a marijuana site as it's cover


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 9, 2008)

1 - Hippy In England!
2 - Thorn
3 - SM
4 - Bud Uncle
:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 9, 2008)

nikimadritista after a baked trip to the Tattoo Parlour..........


:headbang2: :headbang2: :headbang2:

 :headbang2: :headbang2: 

:headbang2:​


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 9, 2008)

Some more...

1. Hick, 

2. Icegrower


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2008)

Why for, you guys picken on ole Hicks? I bet he looks like this:farm:  Sorry,,I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Why for, you guys picken on ole Hicks? I bet he looks like this:farm:  Sorry,,I just couldn't help myself.




We're not picking on Hick and everybody knows that this is Hick.....:holysheep:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 10, 2008)

just cuz i a chef don't any one thinking i am fat! lol damn an i am italian an spanish, lol some of the roundest in the world but in all honesty i am skiny!!!! lol hard to belive a skiny pot head chef but its TRUE!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> just cuz i a chef don't any one thinking i am fat! lol damn an i am italian an spanish, lol some of the roundest in the world but in all honesty i am skiny!!!! lol hard to belive a skiny pot head chef but its TRUE!!!!!


 
Whats so hard to believe about a Pot Head cooken for a living? I think it's a great Idea.:bong: Please butter my toast Sir. You know,,the good Butterrrr.:hubba: OH and I would like some hot Green Tea.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

CowboyBudsky at his finest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

That hurt.

 Im a retired Biker,,,,AND Not the YMCA kind. I do look pretty good their though,,except he has hair,,,my head is shaved. Hell,,Im just high anyway. Let me go look in the mirror and see if I still look that young(hold on),,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,OK im back,,I have to say I am much better looken then him for 52. Me thinks it is the THC makes my skin look young.:bong: Told ya I was high.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 10, 2008)

Trust me, Sm put a kind pic up for you, ive seen some of the others that Sm has posted, your the lucky one


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> That hurt.
> 
> Im a retired Biker,,,,AND Not the YMCA kind. I do look pretty good their though,,except he has hair,,,my head is shaved. Hell,,Im just high anyway. Let me go look in the mirror and see if I still look that young(hold on),,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,OK im back,,I have to say I am much better looken then him for 52. Me thinks it is the THC makes my skin look young.:bong: Told ya I was high.


 
:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Trust me, Sm put a kind pic up for you, ive seen some of the others that Sm has posted, your the lucky one


 
 

:hitchair:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Trust me, Sm put a kind pic up for you, ive seen some of the others that Sm has posted, your the lucky one


 
Hey , I always try to stay on the good side of women. Thanks SM. Actully that was very nice of you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

HIE.  :giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey,,how did ya do that..I was just outta High School there. You must have my Yearbook.  See,,, I still had hair there.


----------



## icegrower (Dec 10, 2008)

hehe thats just brilliant


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 11, 2008)

what do you know?... I found some updated pics of some of the ladies on the forum...

1 GMCORP
2 Thorn
3 UKgirl
4 THG
5 Megan                                    :hubba:


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> what do you know?... I found some updated pics of some of the ladies on the forum...
> 
> 1 GMCORP
> 2 Thorn
> ...



yeaaaaaaaaaaa buddy :smoke1: :hubba:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> what do you know?... I found some updated pics of some of the ladies on the forum...
> 
> 1 GMCORP
> 2 Thorn
> ...


 
*So...This site really IS Heaven?  :hubba: *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> what do you know?... I found some updated pics of some of the ladies on the forum...
> 
> 1 GMCORP
> 2 Thorn
> ...





			
				TURKYNECK said:
			
		

> *So...This site really IS Heaven?  :hubba: *




Where has this site been my whole life?:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> what do you know?... I found some updated pics of some of the ladies on the forum...
> 
> 1 GMCORP
> 2 Thorn
> ...


 
:heart: I think I'm in love with THG!:baby:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's Jack Black's imitation of Pot Belly.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

hehe jack black lol he's funny. Gotta love tenacious d .. tribute!

lol nice pics crazy


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 12, 2008)

This has got to be the funniest thread I've ever seen.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 12, 2008)

...look at my signature, pot belly....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2008)

look... I found a picture of melissa after she broke up with the bf...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)

Guess which Canadian was spotted out on the Town this week............


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Scary!  :rofl:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

Do Me Next Do Me!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Do Me Next Do Me!!!




:huh:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)

Niki n the misses.................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Hydromaniac-


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys really need to get out more often,,BunchaPotHeads.:hubba: Yep I also am a PotHead,and I dont wanna get out,,tha man is after me. Just kidden. Im just High,,Trying to mess with your High.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

First is SM   and second is THG :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> First is SM   and second is THG :hubba:



*Dang mom 

what did ya do to your hair.....................
​*​


:fly: :fly: :fly:

 :fly: :fly:

 :fly:​


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Love me some Reese, thanks.    (You know she's dating Jake, don't ya???  )


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

HippyInEngland on a bad hair day.  :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

CowboyBudsky  :giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> CowboyBudsky :giggle:


 

:ccc:  

My friends say I could style my chest hairs. Course I am Hairy everywhere,, except my head,,which I keep shaved.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 13, 2008)

*Cowboy Budsky...*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:rofl: :rofl: 

:chuck:​


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

I see Pappa's back...................


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 14, 2008)

fer some reason... I just think this is an excellent representation of *4u2sm0ke*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> fer some reason... I just think this is an excellent representation of *4u2sm0ke*


 
Dude NO way!!!!!  He looks more like Gilligan!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 14, 2008)

that's slowmo77


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt420lane is alive and well...........................:yay: 

Currently residing in the BatCave :watchplant:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2008)

I bet Robin grows some wicked **** in the bat cave, with all the bat droppings in there....:hubba:  

_"Holly *@$+ing pot plants, Batman!!!"_


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

*figured I would jump in hear and show you what I do at night in my underware*  **


----------



## megan23247 (Dec 19, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> what do you know?... I found some updated pics of some of the ladies on the forum...
> 
> 1 GMCORP
> 2 Thorn
> ...


 
*Not to be concieted but I think im hotter than the girl you picked for me. :rofl:  Im def shorter than her by a longshot.  *


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Dec 22, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> I think smokin mom is just that, at least thats what im seeing in my head.
> cough cough (milf) edit that if you take offense:hubba:




:rofl:

I Bet The hemp goddess is too!!!! No offense!!!!  hahahaha

And for some reason, whenever i see hicks name, im thinkin "Is that my grandfather is disguise or what???"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> We're not picking on Hick and everybody knows that this is Hick.....:holysheep:



Silly boy, that is not Hick, that is POTUS.


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 22, 2008)

I just hope that isn't Hicks real pic with that cap thing on. He looks JUST LIKE an old boss I had, and THAT guy was a d$%k.  Total tool box. I'm sure Hick isn't, but MAN that pic creeped me out every time.  No offence Hickmeister!:holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:confused2:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

:confused2:


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> :confused2:


LOL.. you might be surprised how close that truely is unc'...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> LOL.. you might be surprised how close that truely is unc'...



Which 1............:confused2:

Papas Hot Tub

or

The Buck n Gobbler Inn


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2008)

.                                    BOTH


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

:spit:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Hick looks just like is avator.:hubba: I mean the hat part.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 25, 2008)

I snuck up on KK and Hick the other day when KK was telling Hick about how he was going to start the donations to the MP mod slush fund....


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 25, 2008)

1. Getting Gray 
2. Bud Uncle


----------



## POTUS (Dec 25, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Silly boy, that is not Hick, that is POTUS.


Hemp Goddess, you've found me out! hehe

Imma gonna CHANGE this weed into a joint! Then Imma gonna CHANGE this empty baggie for a full one! Then Imma gonna CHANGE the joint into smoke! Then, last but not least, Imma gonna CHANGE into a very high person!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 26, 2008)

look what I found, CowboyBudsky... a baby pic of you... with hair, too


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2008)

I loved SNL


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

TCVG, you really need to stay away from the booze.    :giggle:


----------



## nvthis (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, guess I'll throw down

1. Andy
2. Banjobuzz
3. Hempgodess
4. Hick (high school wrestling photo)
5. Hippyinengland
6. Runbyhemp
7. Smokinmom
8. Turkeyneck


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 1, 2009)

ha ha ha ha lmao!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

nv- your hippyinengland pic looks like the same exact guy I posted for cvg one post up.....lmao.

and wayyyyy wrong on my pic, by the way.  

And here is nv in all his glory.  Nice legs.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, you're almost dead on with that one  Well, that might not be you, but I got Turkeyneck on the button.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 1, 2009)

lmao nvthis. i thought you was a hot chick? must be the av. and, oh yeah, it's on like a chicken bone now.:hubba:...bb...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 1, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> oh yeah, it's on like a chicken bone now.:hubba:...bb...


 
Don't think you wanna go there, brother. Those were from just one family album. I still got eight left.:rofl:  Haven't even gotten to the one with the pictures from Uncle Carl's 5th parole party yet....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Haven't even gotten to the one with the pictures from Uncle Carl's 5th parole party yet....



I thought that _had_ to be the album you got my pic from....good old Carl...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 8, 2009)

the Effen Gee...


----------



## Pranic (Jan 14, 2009)

smokin' mom.. mutt...tbg..hick.. and sir stoney of potus


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2009)

TBG

Get your shaz back, someone thinks you look like that!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn Pranic....didnt know you had a thing for TBG.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Here ya go Pranic, am I close?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2009)

Hungry.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Do pink cows give pink milk?  Could use one of those around here, my son loves the strawberry variety.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 15, 2009)

does anyone in the uk watch ice road truckers? Hugh 'the polar bear' Rowland always makes me think of Hick lol dunno why... I just imagine thats what he looks like  

Why doesn't that cow have any top teeth...? :holysheep: never mind that its pink lol


----------



## Pranic (Jan 15, 2009)

getting close mom.. getting close...

* I knew i recongnized you from somewhere Ma' but i couldn't pick it out until now.... so yeah... Loved you in that movie!
* TGB looks so good in his chair.  so hot. want to touch the hiney... lol
* I always thought i was a little more fluffy than that...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Pranic- its funny you should say that.  In high school someone once told me I looked like Shelly Long.    I have no idea why, I see no resemblence.


----------



## Pranic (Jan 15, 2009)

oh but there is.... lol   i'm tellin you!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 15, 2009)

ya... Pranic is right, Ma....


----------



## groworganic (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't get through a day without having someone tell me that I look like Jack Black.  That should give you an idea, in case you were wondering...


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

GrowOrganic :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

What happen 2 me D:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

D: I thought you could do better then that mom


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Hydromaniac and Pranic


----------



## Pranic (Jan 16, 2009)

aww man you gave away my secret.. damn that dancing .... uh... goat?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2009)

I suggest you never buy a Doberman :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard that b.u looks good in a Speedo.

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^^^ LMAO ^^^^^^^^

More like this though mom.....................


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

Found a great one of Hick at the beach............ 

But which one is Hick?

:confused2: 

Left or Right.....


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 27, 2009)

Smokin mom. I was looking through the paper one day, and saw a little story about ya, a couple actually


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 27, 2009)

tcvg 
in his later days out camping


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 29, 2009)

hmm ok maybe not


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

lmao ive wondered a few times lol


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jan 29, 2009)

Gotta love the Irony in that one, bluealien.  Wait, if you're bluealien, then why is your avatar green?  Imposter!  :|


----------



## berserker (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry SmokinMa,I had to break out some old pictures of you.I know..I know..I promised that I wouldnt show no one.But look how long I waited to put it up in this thread 
Keep it GREEN


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 30, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Gotta love the Irony in that one, bluealien.  Wait, if you're bluealien, then why is your avatar green?  Imposter!  :|




obviously you havent been to the beaches out here on saturn lately. crazy sun burn, got wasted and passed out on the beach. crazy times.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 30, 2009)

so im wondering what about me???????


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2009)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> so im wondering what about me???????


Ok KindBud,I had to do some digging,but I finally found a picture of you in front of your parents house. 
Keep it GREEN


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

berserker said:
			
		

> Sorry SmokinMa,I had to break out some old pictures of you.I know..I know..I promised that I wouldnt show no one.But look how long I waited to put it up in this thread
> Keep it GREEN


 
and you promised to never show those to anyone berserker.  you're so cut off.  :giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 31, 2009)

berserker said:
			
		

> Sorry SmokinMa,I had to break out some old pictures of you.I know..I know..I promised that I wouldnt show no one.But look how long I waited to put it up in this thread
> Keep it GREEN



shame on you beserker...................
you could have used this pic of mom if you'd asked nicely..........

SM lookin pensive


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 6, 2009)

berserker said:
			
		

> Ok KindBud,I had to do some digging,but I finally found a picture of you in front of your parents house.
> Keep it GREEN


LMAO thats a 7 year old lol im 19 turning 20 this year and that house is part mine i got a free room forever they said but im moving out when i turn 21 tho i realy i dont care that i still leave with my parents  their cool and dont bother me. Me and my 2 older brother my dad buildt that house from the ground up frame work and all sept the brick my dad had a friend that use to do brick work and oh mexicans can lay brick fast so we just got them to do it their were fast like oh my god LMAO


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 10, 2009)

Did I tell ya I found out who Bud Uncle really was?


----------



## bud.uncle (Apr 22, 2009)

Effen and Hal.........


----------



## bud.uncle (Apr 22, 2009)

Umbra......


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 23, 2009)

Just thought I'd post one of myself...

This picture is when I was on a camping escapade in a little village on the island of Madagascar


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

i thought i'd bring this old thread back to life.. its pretty funny stuff


----------



## niteshft (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool, I was thinking a thread such as this would be a good idea.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

someone should probably start a new one since alot of the members in this thread don't visit that much anymore.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 4, 2011)

Good idea slo, I second the motion.


----------

